# Has anyone had BFP on the FIRST IVF cycle?



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

Has anyone in the 40-ish age group had a BFP (and a successful pregnancy) on the first IVF go?

I understand how individual this is but I'd be really interested in whether it's actually happened to anyone here.

I am trying not to raise my hopes too much, but so far, I suspect that the only thing stopping us from conceiving naturally is my partially blocked fallopian tubes (we fell naturally pregnant last year as soon as we stopped using contraception, but I miscarried due to a very large fibroid discovered in the uterus... and the op to remove the fibroid scarred my tubes!).

We're really going to struggle to do more than two cycles as we're having to pay for it all privately and aren't rolling in money. We've got 10k in savings (was meant to be towards a deposit for a house) which we'll now have to spend on this instead. I will be devastated if we run out of money whilst there's still a chance. Was told today that at our age it can sometimes take three or four cycles for it to work (and obviously it might not work at all).


----------



## kitten26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Super......

Log onto www.babycentre.co.uk . There is an ivf group with lots of ICSI BFP first timers. I'm 41 and hopefully starting my first ICSI cycle Dec 2012.

Good luck

Kx

/links


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, I'll have a look! 

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazingly, I got lucky on my first cycle. I turned 40 the day before ET. 

If money is a major issue, would you consider going abroad for treatment? It's much cheaper to cycle over there, even taking into consideration cost of flights and hotels. Reprofit in the Czech Republic and Serum in Greece have a very good reputation. There are a couple of ladies on the over 40s thread that are now pregnant with twins thanks to Penny at Serum.


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

yaya said:


> Amazingly, I got lucky on my first cycle. I turned 40 the day before ET.
> 
> If money is a major issue, would you consider going abroad for treatment? It's much cheaper to cycle over there, even taking into consideration cost of flights and hotels. Reprofit in the Czech Republic and Serum in Greece have a very good reputation. There are a couple of ladies on the over 40s thread that are now pregnant with twins thanks to Penny at Serum.


I would never have known about these foreign clinics without this forum; someone else suggested the same thing. I discussed this with my husband and we're going to do two tries with the hospital here in UK (we both trust them and the consultant who referred us), but should these two goes not work, we will have enough money to try at least once abroad.

Thank you for sharing your experience; it is really wonderful to hear even the tiniest glimmer of hope... even though it's all highly individual. 

I'm battling between reality (and knowing how unlikely it is to work the first time) and wishful thinking (hoping that since it's very likely our only problem is my blocked tubes and we naturally fell pregnant so easily last year that maybe, just maybe I could be one of those miracle "oldies"...).


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

there is absolutely a chance for success 1st time. Im 42 and had a bfp in june this year on my first attempt at IVF. I am 26 weeks pregnant and so far so good (fingers crossed. I will be 43 when this little one is born. We only had enough money for one go so I say a prayer and give thanks for our miracle.

I hope you get yours too.


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

memebaby said:


> there is absolutely a chance for success 1st time. Im 42 and had a bfp in june this year on my first attempt at IVF. I am 26 weeks pregnant and so far so good (fingers crossed. I will be 43 when this little one is born. We only had enough money for one go so I say a prayer and give thanks for our miracle.
> 
> I hope you get yours too.


That is amazing. Yes, rare and miraculous but SOMEONE has to have the good chances - the success percentages are averages after all. So glad you've shared your success story with me here; even if ours won't work the first time I at least won't feel quite so daft for hoping it will.


----------



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

THANK YOU MEMEBABY - thats just made my day!!!

Starting stimulation this evening and hoping, praying and begging for a good harvest


----------



## mariamay1966 (May 18, 2012)

Hi. Just wanted to say i am 46 years old and got pregnant with triplets using 
eggs. We did infact lose them all but at the time we were not aware of my blood clotting issue. I have just gone through my final ivf with our frozen snow babies this time using pgd. We had 3 transferred and i am now in the dreaded 2ww. So yes it does happen. Good luck to all you older wanna be mums. Fingers 
for each and everyone of you.x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

Considering the risks of multiple pregnancies, triplets sound dangerous anyway. I really hope your 2ww will give you the BFP we all so desperately hope for. Good luck!


----------



## Cham (Nov 12, 2012)

memebaby said:


> there is absolutely a chance for success 1st time. Im 42 and had a bfp in june this year on my first attempt at IVF. I am 26 weeks pregnant and so far so good (fingers crossed. I will be 43 when this little one is born. We only had enough money for one go so I say a prayer and give thanks for our miracle.
> 
> I hope you get yours too.


Memebaby- Thats so encouraging, Wish you very best for a safe and healthy pregnancy. Would you mind telling us which clinic was it and any preparations you had prior to EC. 
Many Thanks


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

i had  no special preparations other than standard ones. gonal f and menopur stimming . I had no obvious probs other than age but dp had sperm issues (lowish count) we did standard ifv not icsi which to  be honest my consultant cautioned against as icsi has better fertilisation rates. we just didnt want to have icsi (personal choice)  . I didnt get that many eggs in big scheme of things. I got 6 and 4 fertilised. 2 were good grade and were transferred.

my clinic is st judes in wolverhampton. My consultant was truly lovely. He hugged me every time he saw me. A fellow cycler at the same hospital who i became friends with has just got her bfp on her 6th ICSI at 41. Different road for her but our consultant cried when she got her bfp. I like that human approach. It may not suit all.

Its such a hard road. So much in the lap of the gods. Not all will find success either on their 1st go or at all but many  will and if you can keep that in mind and try and remain positive all the good. I send you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyPie (Nov 29, 2010)

I became pregnant on my first cycle too - ICSI through Cheltenham and Bristol when I was 42. I now have 16 month old twins so please stay positive xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

So lovely to hear about your twins! Lucy!


----------

